# MA in Michigan



## SethG (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi guys and ladies... just wanted to see if there are any, or how many Michigan practitioners were available in the forum... and Well Dalum is curious too... we would also like to add that if anyone has myspace they are welcome to join our modern arnis michigan group... which is based on the same trust and respect as this forum promotes. (I am the moderator) Of course this group is in no means a substitute to MArtial talk, more of a little brother that will help me and Dalum help build a listing of Michigan people to hang out with, chat, train and seek insite upon trianing of our own students.

Thanks -Seth


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Seth,

Please add details about the MA group so that we can put it in the school/club thread.

Thanks,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2005)

While not technically straight Modern Arnis, I am in 
Alma Michigan. My website is just under my name.
There are a few of Michgian Modern Arnis people here
on MartialTalk some are: Rich Parsons, Paul Janulis to
name a few. Drop me a line some time and we can
talk.  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Dalum (Dec 9, 2005)

Well the group is called _Modern Arnis (Michigan)_ for our tentatively named, Tri Cities Modern Arnis class/club thing.  We are trying to keep it in the area MySpace as it does a wonderful job of social networking/tracking of who is genuinely interested or not.  We are not elitists by any means.  As with this site, we wish to spread the good word of the arts to the curious and newcomers while doing it on more of a local standpoint.  Think of it more like the olive branch for all the local Eskrimadors for Michigan and beyond.

You can get to it (regardless of owning a free account with MySpace) at http://groups.myspace.com/modernarnis

I believe you can read and browse everything but posting requires an account on MySpace.  Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 9, 2005)

Dalum  how about telling us a little more about your group.  how many members, who is teaching, etc


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I am from Michigan, and I train and teach Modern Arnis in Flint Michigan.  

Contact me if you want to know more. 

Peace

:asian:


----------



## Seigi (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm also in MI. Located in Warren. I'll be sure to check out your site.

Peace


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2005)

Seth and Dalum,

You should stay in contact with Brian and Seigi as they host people and you might be able to attend a seminar of various people and or arts.

Good Training


----------

